# Nindawayma



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Built in Gijon, Spain in 1976 as the "Monte Cruceta" and is now moored alongside the old port of Montreal.
She is in a shocking state and an eyesore for the public.
Obviously the vessel is for sale. (Photos Aug 2006)

Read her story and technical info as follows:
http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/nidawayma.htm

Jan
p.s. Earlier this year Lanaud posted a series of photos in the Gallery.


----------

